# 2010 Freestyle Reining Winner



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That is awesome!!!!

Very clever freestyle idea. But wouldn't be illegal as she is in a english saddle?

EDIT* Wait, Stacey Westfall didn't use any tack at all, so I guess it counts. heh, I answered my own question.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think in quarter horse congress it's fine....Stacy Westfall rode no saddle at all.(That's not comparable nevermind lol) but this was amazing especially during the rollbacks after the slides I would've probably slid right off the horses butt lol.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats still awesome though!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That is AMAZING. I loved Stacy's run, but that girl has SERIOUS skills to be able to pull those manevours in almost full jockey position. It was fascinating watching her have to shift her knees back and forth during a slide just to stop herself from going flying from the sheer power of it!

Definite winner, both for creativity and the skill it took to do this not only in an English saddle, but standing in the stirrups. For anyone doubtful, try it sometimes - it's unreal how difficult it is to just HOLD that position much less do what she did!

Thanks for sharing, it was a pleasure to watch!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

No problem Macabre. I so admire Stacy and her bareback run was beautiful but this girl gets it for guts and leg strength....it defiantely is hard to ride Jockey style cause when I first got my English saddle I hoisted up the stirrups so I was sitting/standing like a Jockey, man oh man does it kill your knees after a while if you're not used to it. This girl definately deserved first place.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

That is pretty amazing!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I had chills through that whole video! She is an amazing rider with an amazing horse!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

That's hilarious! Makes me want to learn Western. See reiners actually have FUN - with dressage even the freestyle is stuffy.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

I got all misty-eyed! That was great!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wasn't terribly impressed with the run itself but I will give her props for the very inventive idea and being able to ride those maneuvers in a butt-paddling saddle :wink:.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wow, i waant to be a reiner so badly. like ponyboy said, even dressage freestyles are so tight on rules... i cant even paint my horses toes gold sparkly!!!! were not even alloud to spray sparkle dust on our horses coats anymore  YES mrs.steward, this sparkle dust IS going to make my horse do exxellent flying changes and perfect halfpasses... how did you know!??! 
well, great idea for that freestyle!!!!!!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That was rather amazing.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I wasn't terribly impressed with the run itself but I will give her props for the very inventive idea and being able to ride those maneuvers in a butt-paddling saddle :wink:.


Can I ask why smrobs? I actually felt the same way about Stacy Westfall's run - it was impressive, but I found her horse to be extremely uncollected and a bit floppy. I found this one a little nicer - I really like how he moved into his spins as opposed to doing them from a standstill.

I don't know much about reining, can you explain what you didn't like about this one? How do you think it compares to Stacy Westfalls? Or can you post a vid of a run you really like? Thanks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just little things like the horse trotting out of that first rollback, that should have been a _huge_ penalty, then when it did pick up the lope, it appeared to crossfire for about 3 strides. Just other little things like the horse anticipating a lead change (or was maybe cued too early) at about 2:33. I think part of the problem might have been that her legs were in a completely different position than either she or the horse was used to and interfered with her leg cues. The horse's front end was kinda hoppy in the spins, especially to the left, as opposed to smooth. I enjoy Stacie's runs but it seems to me that much of what she does now is based on the novelty of bareback/bridleless and some of her runs have been getting sloppy. I guess I am just so used to watching NRHA competitions that I forget that what you see in the AQHA shows is on a completely different level.

I was thoroughly impressed with this run, it was as close to flawless than I have seen in years. The only thing I really didn't like was how many steps he walked to that first lead departure.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

That's amazing! I can barely hold two point for ten minutes!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I was thoroughly impressed with this run, it was as close to flawless than I have seen in years. The only thing I really didn't like was how many steps he walked to that first lead departure.
> YouTube - 1 place.Tom MCCutcheon


Wow, that was an amazing run!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Smrobs---oh wow I loved that run you posted, awesome slides and spins!....the horse was gorgeous and I love the way he's built.


----------

